# mounts....



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i have this project in my mind that i want to do when i get the money, but i have to make sure of one thing first. i'm pretty positive about it tho. i was wondering if the engine mounts are in the same location on the S14 as they are in the S13? i'm pretty sure they are, but i want to make sure before i go buy an S14. so basically any engine that bolts into the S13 would do the same in the S14 with differences only in wiring, and maybe some slight differences in modifications to things. any help would be nice.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Yes it bolts in. That goes for S15 too


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

this is the dumbest question i have ever heard...

sorry, just had to say it... haha

j/k btw


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

hahaha lol thats great :cheers:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hey, get out of my thread Mr. "i dont own a 240 but i'm going to mod for them". you too Mr. "i dont know what a turbo system involves but i want to be on the bandwagon".


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

that was uncalled for =/


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> hey, get out of my thread Mr. "i dont own a 240 but i'm going to mod for them". you too Mr. "i dont know what a turbo system involves but i want to be on the bandwagon".


 hey man, let's not start the name calling... and you should know that even though i'm not a 240 owner, i'm a 240 fan and i've had my fair share of experience with multiple 240's with KA's AND SR's, so I think I can hold my own...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> hey man, let's not start the name calling... and you should know that even though i'm not a 240 owner, i'm a 240 fan and i've had my fair share of experience with multiple 240's with KA's AND SR's, so I think I can hold my own...


i know you can, i was just playing around. after writing that and reading it over later, i figured out that it didnt sound that way. i didnt feel like editing it either.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> i know you can, i was just playing around.


 oh whatever you prolly hate me haha
and just for the record i know what a turbo system involves, i didnt know that an exhaust system was built for a chassis....


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

Kelso said:


> i didnt know that an exhaust system was built for a chassis....


i pray to god you're just kidding, seeing as how you're on a car forum.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well seeing as im only 16 and never did a whole lot of research like that, i gotta learn somewhere right? why not go to a nissan specific forum since ive got one anyways....i know quite a bit for how young i am, i just havent learned every damn thing about cars


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

half of the exhaust is part of the turbo system. if you knew what a turbo system involved you would have known that. and and exhaust cant be made for the engine. think about it. you have 2 completely different cars with the KA engine. the 240 has it, and so does the altima. buy an exhaust for the altima and see how it fits on your car.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well soooooooooorrrrryyyyy....i guess i should buy an altima so i know what motors in it since ive never popped the hood on one
im not a damn mechanic im still learning lay off


----------

